# SAS Stop Smoking 2013 group.



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I want to quit smoking in the new year. I have never made a new years resolution. I have wanted to quit for a long time now and I think this would be a good opportunity. I have lately started to get shooting pains in the left side of my chest a few times a day. In what I assume is my heart, which cannot be good. I am sick of smoking for a number of reasons. I don't enjoy it anymore. It's a waste of money. I am so unfit from it and I am paranoid about getting cancer from it after a recent persistent cough (gone now). So I think it is time.

A personal drawback in my case is that I have a lot of free time so boredom and smoking are closely linked for me. I am expecting to really _choke_ and not find it easy for the first few days but I will do it.

I would genuinely find having a group in this case to be helpful, we could support, and bounce motivation and inspiration off each other.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 14, 2012)

low said:


> I want to quit smoking in the new year. I have never made a new years resolution. I have wanted to quit for a long time now and I think this would be a good opportunity. I have lately started to get shooting pains in the left side of my chest a few times a day. In what I assume is my heart, which cannot be good. I am sick of smoking for a number of reasons. I don't enjoy it anymore. It's a waste of money. I am so unfit from it and I am paranoid about getting cancer from it after a recent persistent cough (gone now). So I think it is time.
> 
> A personal drawback in my case is that I have a lot of free time so boredom and smoking are closely linked for me. I am expecting to really _choke_ and not find it easy for the first few days but I will do it.
> 
> I would genuinely find having a group in this case to be helpful, we could support, and bounce motivation and inspiration off each other.


This is a great idea. I hope it goes well.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Slinky said:


> This is a great idea. I hope it goes well.


Haha. Thanks but it doesn't look like it is. Or maybe that's a good sign. There aren't many SAS smokers? Oh well. I'm definately quitting anyway. No ifs or buts about it.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I won't be able to participate unfortunately lol


----------

